

A Lazy Sieve of Eratosthenes - peterarmitage
http://www.funcmain.com/a_lazy_sieve_of_eratosthenes

======
peterarmitage
I got such a good reception from my post yesterday [0] on Go's range clause
that I thought I'd hurry up and publish this article today.

This post is a lot more subjective - I personally think the algorithm is neat
and elegant. If you agree I also recommend the paper as a good read.

I remember thinking about the Sieve when I first learnt programming, and being
annoyed that I couldn't just let it generate all the primes without limit.
Especially as running out of memory was an issue. I like the idea that I can
come back and redo one of my earliest problems from a new angle.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5924082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5924082)

